
IBM’s Watson supercomputer recommended ‘unsafe and incorrect’ cancer treatments - doener
https://www.statnews.com/2018/07/25/ibm-watson-recommended-unsafe-incorrect-treatments/
======
doener
No paywall link: [https://gizmodo.com/ibm-watson-reportedly-recommended-
cancer...](https://gizmodo.com/ibm-watson-reportedly-recommended-cancer-
treatments-tha-1827868882)

